# Virus & Other Malware Removal Forum Changes in Effect



## Cookiegal

As stipulated in the forum rules, only members who have a gold (Malware Specialist) or blue (Malware Trainee) banner under their usernames are permitted to post to malware-related matters. However, unauthorized members often disregard those rules and post when they are not qualified to do so. As a result, we have decided to change the Virus & Other Malware Removal) forum permissions to prevent this.

Therefore, effective immediately, the following change has been implemented.

Anyone seeking assistance will be able to start a new thread and, being the thread starter, they will continue to be able to post replies back to their own thread as they follow through the clean up process with their helper. However, only authorized members will have access to reply to those threads. Anyone trying to reply who is not authorized will receive a "denied access" message.

This change was necessary to protect the posters who come here seeking help. 

If you have general questions relating to anti-virus/anti-spyware programs, firewalls, etc. you may post them in the General Security forum where anyone can reply.

We thank you for understanding. 

Edited to reflect changes August 1, 2007.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm copying this here so as to have only one thread stickied:

Revised April 10, 2007 to include new category of malware trainee.

I just wanted to inform everyone of a change that has just been implemented regarding malware removal in order to ensure that users receive the best quality assistance and to avoid any confusion.

Only members who are deemed qualified to remove malware may post to security related threads. These members can be easily recognized by a gold "Malware Specialist" or a blue "Malware Trainee" banner that will appear under their user names.

A paragraph has also been added to the forum rules that reads as follows:



> *Unauthorized Malware Removal*
> In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware are identified with a title near their username. If you'd like to participate in a training program, please contact a Moderator.


----------

